# Is all coconut oil the same?



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

Just curious if there is a difference?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh yes, there is definitely a difference. Here's some info.

Difference between virgin coconut oil and just coconut oil (copra oil)

Here's another article, and although it is an advertisement for THEIR brand, the info is pretty good. What is Virgin Coconut Oil? Tropical Traditions has wonderful coconut oil, but it is out of my price range. 

I use Nutiva Organic Virgin coconut oil. I like the taste and the best prices I have seen are on amazon.com and iherb.com

Hope this helps


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, Suzan-I was wondering if you could enlighten me about coconut oil. I did a search but did not find what I was looking for. How and/or what do you use the coconut oil for? Thanks-:blush:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

we use this one 

Virgin oil de Coco-Creme

info 

Coconut FAQs


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Hi, Suzan-I was wondering if you could enlighten me about coconut oil. I did a search but did not find what I was looking for. How and/or what do you use the coconut oil for? Thanks-:blush:



I cook with it. I use it as a facial moisturizer. I feed it to the dogs. 

I use it because it is anti-microbial, anti-viral, an immune booster - it contains a certain unique fatty acid called Lauric acid that is only found in mother's milk. It helps with increasing HDL (good cholesterol) - provided one eats a healthy diet as well. 

If you do a search for "coconut oil health benefits." Of course, you'll find a lot of info is from people who sell it, but still, there is good info out there.

My own personal experience with coconut oil has been very positive. Ultimately, that is what has convinced me to continue to use it.


----------



## glamourdog (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm wondering specifically about the coco theapy. I've found other 100% virgin organic coconut oil for a lot less, I'm wondering if there is a difference or if it's just because of the label?


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have both the coco therapy oil and the Nutiva. There is a huge difference between the two. Nutiva smells better and tastes better. Even the consistency is better.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Coco Therapy is raw coconut oil. It has gone through the least amount of processing of any other coconut oil on the market and therefore has maintained more of the beneficial properties.

Anything you buy in a health food store will not be raw. At least not that I have been able to find. 

If you check the Coco Therapy Facebook page you will find a lot of posts about the differences and a lot of information on the topic.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

wooflife said:


> Coco Therapy is raw coconut oil. It has gone through the least amount of processing of any other coconut oil on the market and therefore has maintained more of the beneficial properties.
> 
> Anything you buy in a health food store will not be raw. At least not that I have been able to find.
> 
> If you check the Coco Therapy Facebook page you will find a lot of posts about the differences and a lot of information on the topic.



If it is raw and unprocessed then why doesn't it have a strong coconut smell? (I am sure its just fine, I am just curious.)


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I cook with it. I use it as a facial moisturizer. I feed it to the dogs.
> 
> I use it because it is anti-microbial, anti-viral, an immune booster - it contains a certain unique fatty acid called Lauric acid that is only found in mother's milk. It helps with increasing HDL (good cholesterol) - provided one eats a healthy diet as well.
> 
> ...


I feel the same - It has been a miracle healing for hot spots with Dee Dee allergies. I use it for antibacterial and antifungal internally and topically for her


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

glamourdog said:


> I'm wondering specifically about the coco theapy. I've found other 100% virgin organic coconut oil for a lot less, I'm wondering if there is a difference or if it's just because of the label?


coco therapy is a good one as well as I had the nutritionist who recommended the one above who is super picky about things look at cocotherapy and she said it was also a good one.

I have not used it though so cannot tell you about smell or consistency


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Oh yes, there is definitely a difference. Here's some info.
> 
> Difference between virgin coconut oil and just coconut oil (copra oil)
> 
> ...


Suzan, do you use the oil or the chips? what's the difference?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

The A Team said:


> Suzan, do you use the oil or the chips? what's the difference?


I don't use the chips, as Nikki doesn't like them. I mix the oil directly into their food recipe every week.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I don't use the chips, as Nikki doesn't like them. I mix the oil directly into their food recipe every week.



:thumbsup: thanks. I'm still gearing up (in my head) to start cooking for them in the fall.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

The coconut chips don't have as much lauric acid as the coconut oil. 

I'm not sure why the Coco Therapy doesn't have a strong a smell but I know it's raw. I don't use it for cooking that much but I do use it as a moisturizer sometimes and on cuts and scrapes it really does make a difference and help heal faster.


----------

